# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  توجان فيصل توكل نقيب المحامين للطعن بقرار رفض ترشيحها للانتخابات

## ابن الجنوب

وكلت النائب السابق توجان فيصل نقيب المحامين صالح العرموطي للطعن في قرار اللجنة المركزية للانتخابات المتضمن عدم الموافقة على ترشيحها لانتخابات مجلس النواب الخامس عشر.
وتاليا نص الطعن المقدم 
المستدعية– المعترضة:- توجان فيصل قلاجري كوجك / وكلاؤها المحامون – المحامي الأستاذ صالح عبد الكريم العرموطي والمحامي الأستاذ منذر حمو.
المستدعي ضدها– المعترض ضدها:- اللجنة المركزية في محافظة العاصمة (بصفتها الجهة المخولة بقبول أو رفض طلبات الترشيح لمجلس النواب الأردني).
موضوع الطعن:- القرار الصادر عن المستدعي ضدها (المعترض ضدها) والقاضي برفض طلب ترشيح المعترضة لعضوية مجلس النواب الاردني عن الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة للمقعد الشركسي والشيشاني الصادر بتاريخ 22/10/2007 والمبلغ الى المستدعية بتاريخ 23/10/2007
وقائع الطلب:- 
1- بتاريخ 21/10/2007 تقدمت المستدعية (المعترضة) بطلب الى رئيس اللجنة المركزية لمحافظة العاصمة للترشيح لعضوية مجلس النواب الأردني عن الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة في محافظة العاصمة عن المقعد الشركسي والشيشاني حيث تم إرفاق جميع الوثائق الثبوتية وسائر البينات المطلوبة من قبل المعترضة الخاصة بشروط قبول العضو المرشح لمجلس النواب على اكمل وجه.
2- ان المستدعية المعترضة توجان فيصل مسجلة في الجداول الانتخابية النهائية للترشيح لعضوية مجلس النواب الاردني لهذا العام وبالتالي فإن تلك الجداول الانتخابية النهائية أصبحت معتمدة لدى اللجنة المختصة كعضو ناخب ومرشح كونها أحدثت مركزاً قانونياً لا يجوز المساس به و/ أو الاعتراض عليه و/ او الانتقاص منه وكونها تحصنت نتيجة عدم الاعتراض على ورود اسم المستدعية المعترضة في جداول الناخبين ومرورها في جميع المراحل القانونية التي تجعلها معتمدة كعضو مرشح وعليه أصبح من حقها ممارسة الحق في الانتخاب والترشيح علماً بأن الفقرة ز في المادة 8 من قانون الانتخاب والتي تشترط على (المتقدم بطلب الترشيح لعضوية مجلس النواب ان لا يكون محكوماً بالسجن لمدة تزيد على سنة واحدة بجريمة غير سياسية ولم يشمله عفو عام)، وهي المادة الخاصة بشروط الترشيح لعضوية مجلس النواب هي نفس النص الوارد أيضاً في الفقرة (3) من المادة (3) من ذات القانون الخاصة بممارسة حق الانتخاب فأي تناقض ومفارقات أكثر من ذلك؟ سنداً لنص المادة (3 /أ) من قانون الانتخاب والذي ينص على أنه (لكل أردني أكمل ثماني عشرة سنة شمسية من عمره في اليوم الأول من الشهر الأول من عام الانتخاب الحق في انتخاب أعضاء مجلس النواب اذا كان مسجلاً في احد الجداول الانتخابية النهائية) ونصت المادة (6) من ذات القانون ( تعتمد الجداول النهائية للناخبين في إجراء الانتخابات النيابية العامة أو الفرعية) ونصت المادة (8 / ج) من ذات القانون على أنه (يشترط في المتقدم بطلب الترشيح لعضوية مجلس النواب أن يكون مسجلاً في أحد جداول الناخبين النهائية). 

3- أخطأت اللجنة المركزية لمحافظة العاصمة برفض طلب قبول ترشيح المعترضة لعضوية مجلس النواب عن الدائرة الإنتخابية الخامسة لمحافظة العاصمة للمقعد الشركسي والشيشاني بحجة أنها محكومة بعقوبة مدتها أكثر من سنة عن جريمة غير سياسية وغير مشمولة بالعفو العام وهذه الحالة يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد افتقد إلى التعليل والتسبيب القانوني الصحيح كونه جاء مقتضبا وغامضا بل وفيه جهالة فاحشة بحكم القانون، وبالتناوب فإن ما أريد أن أشير إليه في هذا القرار المطعون فيه الذي لا نسلم به أبدا ونطعن بدستوريته أنه حكم قد صدر في قضية سياسية تتعلق بالحريات وحقوق الإنسان التي كفلها الدستور الأردني والذي أخرج أيضا حرية التعبير عن الرأي والإنتقاد البنّاء (الديمقراطية) من مرحلة الإحتضان إلى حيز الوجود عندما سمح للمواطنين الأردنيين بمخاطبة الحكومة بما يخص الشؤون العامة عملا بأحكام المادة (17) من الدستور الأردني التي تنص على أنه ((للأردنيين الحق في مخاطبة السلطات العامة فيما ينوبهم من أمور شخصية أو فيما له صلة بالشؤون العامة بالكيفية والشروط التي يعينها القانون))، كما كفلها ميثاق الأمم المتحدة والإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان والعهد الدولي الخاص والحقوق المدنية والسياسية والتي صادق عليها الأردن والميثاق العربي لحقوق الإنسان التي وقع وصادق عليها الأردن في جامعة الدول العربية ونشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
علماً بأن محكمة التمييز قد أصدرت قرار يحمل الرقم 3472/2004 فصل 30/3/2005 أشار إلى أن الجريمة التي عوقبت عليها جريمة سياسية ويعتبر قرار محكمة التمييز حجة بما فيه وصادر عن أعلى سلطة قضائية في المملكة. 

4- إن القرار المطعون فيه مخالف لأحكام الدستور جملةً وتفصيلاً كونه قد خالف نص المادة (75/هـ) من الدستور والتي جاء فيها (لا يكون عضواً في مجلسي الأعيان والنواب من كان محكوماً عليه بالسجن مدة تزيد على سنة واحدة بجريمة غير سياسية ولم يعف عنه). وحيث أن ورود عبارة "ولم يعف عنه" بشكل مطلق دون تقييد فالمطلق يجري على إطلاقه وبالتالي فإن عبارة "ولم يعف عنه" تشمل العفو العام والعفو الخاص علماً بأن المستدعية قد صدر بحقها عفو ملكي خاص بموجب المادة (51) عقوبات والمادة (38) من الدستور بخصوص العقوبة المشار إليها في القرار المطعون فيه كما هو ثابت في المستند المقدم في الطلب وبالتناوب فإن الفقرة (ز) من المادة (8) من قانون الانتخابات المؤقت قد خالفت الفقرة (هـ) من المادة (75) من الدستور الأردني المذكورة أعلاه وعليه فإن حكم الدستور هو الواجب التطبيق كونه إذا تعارضت أحكام القانون وأحكام الدستور فالدستور هو الأسمى والأولى بالتطبيق قطعاً وعليه فإن نص الفقرة (ز) من المادة (8) من قانون الانتخابات التي جاء فيها على أنه "يشترط في المتقدم بطلب الترشيح لعضوية مجلس النواب أن لا يكون محكوماً بالسجن لمدة تزيد على سنة واحدة بجريمة غير سياسية ولم يشمله عفو عام" هو نص غير دستوري ولا يترتب عليه أي أثر ولا ترد عليه إجازة وبالتالي يمتنع على المحاكم أن تطبق القانون والنصوص المخالفة لأحكام الدستور وتستطيع المحاكم شل أثر أي قرار يستند إليها مخالفاً لأحكام الدستور خاصة ان ما أسند إليها من تهم ثبت أنها جرائم سياسية حسب ما ورد بقرار محكمة التمييز المشار إليه بالبند الثالث. 
وبالتناوب وبما ان الدستور هو مصدر السلطات جميعها ووزع السلطات الثلاث على هيئات ثلاث فصل فيما بينها على أساس احترام كل منها للمبادئ التي قررها الدستور إذا وضعت السلطة التنفيذية تشريعاً غير دستوري فإنها لا تستطيع ان تجبر السلطة القضائية على تطبيقه دون مراعاة الدستور ولا تطبق السلطة القضائية فيما يعرض عليها من القضايا أي تشريع يصدر من جهة غير مختصة أو دون مراعاة لنص الدستور وروحه وان السلطة القضائية تلتزم في تطبيقها للتشريعات المتفاوتة في القوة للتشريع الاعلى عند تعارضه مع تشريع ادنى منه فاذا جاوز المشرع سلطته التقديرية أو المقيدة في الدستور كان التشريع باطلاً لمخالفته الدستور علماً أن الدستور هو القانون الاساس ولا يجوز لأي سلطة من السلطات الثلاث اصدار أي تشريع أو نظام أو قرار يخالف أحكامه فان القرار الصادر بحق المستدعية المعترضة وقع باطلا "لا بل منعدما" لمخالفته لاحكام الدستور ونتمسك ببطلانه خاصة انه قد مس مراكز قانونية استقرت منذ أكثر من نصف قرن ومنذ نشوء الدولة الاردنية، وبالتالي فانه يجوز لأي محكمة أن تبحث دستورية القوانين بما في ذلك محكمة البداية والصلح فاذا وجدت أن النص القانوني مخالف لنص الدستور قضت بعدم تطبيقه وطبقت الدستور كونه أسمى وأعلى القوانين وأن سيادة القانون تقتضي ضمان سيادة الدستور فتكون أحكام الدستور هي الواجبة التطبيق عند تعارضها مع القوانين العادية، حيث قضت محكمة العدل العليا بعدم دستورية النص التشريعي المخالف للدستور بالقرار رقم (35/67) وقرار محكمة صلح جزاء عمان رقم (7658/1999) والقرار رقم (876/2002) من مجلة نقابة المحامين في العدد (11/12) لسنة 2002 ومرفق صورة عنه. 

وحيث أن قانون الانتخاب لمجلس النواب والذي يحمل الرقم (34) لسنة 2001 م وما طرأ عليه من تعديلات هو قانون مؤقت ومخالف لأحكام المادة (94/1) من الدستور والتي جاء فيها ((عندما يكون مجلس الأمة غير منعقد أو منحلاً يحق لمجلس الوزراء بموافقة الملك أن يضع قوانين مؤقتة في الأمور التي تستوجب اتخاذ تدابير ضرورية لا تحتمل التأخير أو تستدعي صرف نفقات مستعجلة غير قابلة للتأجيل ويكون لهذه القوانين المؤقتة التي يجب أن لا تخالف أحكام هذا الدستور قوة القانون على أن تعرض على المجلس في أول اجتماع يعقده... الخ)). 
وحيث أن النصوص الدستورية تفسر بأضيق الحدود وحيث أن قانون الانتخابات رقم (34) لعام 2001 م وما طرأ عليه من تعديلات هو قانون مؤقت ومخالف لأحكام المادة (94/1) من الدستور فانه والحالة هذه يمتنع على المحاكم أعمال نصوصه وتطبيق أحكامه. 

5- أخطأت اللجنة المركزية بتطبيق وتأويل وتفسير أحكام المادة 364 / 3 / أ من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية والقول بأن المستدعية لم تنفذ بحقها العقوبة تنفيذاً كاملاً ذلك ان العفو العام أو الخاص يقوم مقام التنفيذ، اضافة الى انه صدر العفو الخاص أثناء تنفيذ العقوبة، وعليه فإن المادة (364 /3 /أ) من ذات القانون تقضي بإعادة الاعتبار حكماً دون صدور أي قرار أو اتخاذ أي إجراء حيث نصت المادة (كل محكوم عليه بعقوبة جنحية بالحبس يعود اعتباره اليه حكماً اذا لم يحكم عليه خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ انتهاء تنفيذ هذه العقوبة فيه بعقوبة أخرى بالحبس او بعقوبة أشد).


الطلب :-
1- قبول الاعتراض شكلا" لتقديمه ضمن المدة القانونية. 
2- وفي الموضوع الغاء القرار المطعون فيه والحكم للمستدعية المعترضة بقبول طلب ترشيحها لعضوية مجلس النواب الاردني عن الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة في محافظة العاصمة للمقعد الشركسي والشيشاني كاستحقاق دستوري

----------

